# 67 Pro street



## Mr.Go-Goat (Aug 21, 2010)

Does anyone have a baseline on what it would cost to pro street a 1967 gto or any car for that mater. We are looking to put 33/18.5-R15 on the rear. This has ben driving me crazy :willy:​


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

You're only limited by your wallet.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

$15,000 for a killer engine.......what else do you want to do to it????


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

What are you actually asking??
You can probably back half the car for about $5k, check with a local drag or speed shop. This link may help.
http://www.cachassisworks.com/


----------



## n2thebox (Feb 25, 2012)

*Sorry, your circumventing our rules........

68'*


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Pretty nice Goat, I quoted before the mods deleted your post .

*Edit: You're all over it, Alky.......*:lol:

*68'*


----------

